# Moving to Puebla, looking for a house.... recommendations?



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone....
My family and I are moving to Puebla next week.... we are looking forward to a cooler climate since we've been living in the Merida, Yucatan area for the past 3 years....
We've lived in many parts of Mexico (the US and all over too), are completely bi-lingual so no problems there- we need to find a home and are considering looking in Puebla, Cholula, Atlixco, Tlaxcala, Apizaco, etc. as long as we aren't too far away from services. Our son is 17 and even though he's completing his Prep School Curriculum via internet with a US school, we need to have "stuff" for him to do (for us too)....
We know Puebla but it's been a while since we spent any significant time there so this will be like starting over. We do have a cousin living there but we're pretty independent so we don't rely too much on other people....
My husband is retired, I am a Chef and have had lots of restaurants (both in the US and Mexico) and specialize in Classic Mexican Food (I also do culinary anthropology investigation into dishes that are disappearing due to labor or ingredients involved ) but lately I've done everything under the sun, including warped prairie cooking. Also worked in real estate in Yucatan... don't know if I will start something there but I'm taking some equipment with me just in case.... maybe if I get a good landlord, I could even start a small "dive" too (have done that in the past with great success).... 
Am open to suggestions and will look around to see the opportunities that are waiting for us.... See you soon!


----------

